# Follis 172 (1970's)



## Amanda Reckonwith (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice looking bike.
I like the looks of the Nervar Star crankset.


----------



## slowride (Oct 3, 2021)

Beautiful! Nice mix of high quality parts. How do you like the Simplex shifters? What brand pedals? Is that an adapter I see to allow use of shimano rd on Simplex DO?
Could not find 102 but only these …


----------



## juvela (Oct 3, 2021)

-----

pedal - Sakae Ringyo SR  SP-100AL





__





						VeloBase.com - Component: Sakae/Ringyo (SR) SP-100AL
					





					velobase.com
				





-----


----------



## Amanda Reckonwith (Oct 3, 2021)

slowride said:


> Beautiful! Nice mix of high quality parts. How do you like the Simplex shifters? What brand pedals? Is that an adapter I see to allow use of shimano rd on Simplex DO?
> Could not find 102 but only these …View attachment 1489309
> View attachment 1489310




...you are correct, of course. It's one of the three main tubes Reynolds (or whatever they were using at this point) 172 models. That style of Shimano rear derailleur is one of the few that you can use on a Simplex rear dropout without modification of the derailleur, or the dropout for a stop.  They came in short and long cages, and in quality levels of Crane at the top, on down through Titlist, and whatever was below that.  The mechanical design is the same for all of them, but they vary in materials, weight, and finish.

All of them seem to work equally well, of the ones I've used like this.

If you can find them, Simplex retrofriction shifters are the bomb.  They pop up from time to time, but often they are a little pricey on the Bay.


----------

